# Benrus 69



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Over the couple years Benrus changed the version slightly. This is one of my favorite as some did not have the red tipped hand. Just looking at some of my military


----------



## lysanderxiii (Nov 10, 2006)

There are two specifications, MIL-W-3818B and GG-W-113, that cover that type of Benrus watch.

In Feb 1967, when GG-W-113 superceeded MIL-W-3818B, the requirement for a luminous orange tip on the second hand was dropped.


----------

